# 2000 chevy 2500 dual battery



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i have a second battery tray im gonna use where can i get the hold down and the cables and what not for it any sites other then dealer sites they are marked up 150%


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Just get generic stuff at Autozone, Pep Boys or whatever you have there. They have universal hold downs and battery cables. I think I've even seen them at Walmart. Match up your batteries, one older one will hurt the new one. May want to just get two new identical ones to be on the safe side.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Autozone has a lot of pre-made cables (i.e. terminated to length) at decent prices, like Dan mentioned.

Much better connections if you go with pre-made. Just take some spare cable (or rope / string) you have lying around and route it in the truck and this will give you the length you need to buy (add some slack of course).

Personally I would shy away from cables from Walmart (Chinese made for sure), not worth the aggravation or the few pennies saved if you get a bad cable and have to pull it out. Pretty sure the stuff from Autozone is Penn East and still made in the US.


----------



## jhook (Jan 24, 2004)

If you put one new battery with an old battery, you have two old batteries. Batteries naturally get poorer with age and the new one will conform to the characteristics of the old one. If you have one new one, I would get anohter new one to match it or you will have shortened battery life and will be dissapointed.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

there both new


----------



## jhook (Jan 24, 2004)

Ok, good, then you will be a happy man


----------



## fulltiltwill (Aug 23, 2005)

*Junk yard*

Check your local junk yard. Small parts like that my guy doesn't even charge me when I go pull the parts and they are factory.


----------



## dodgeguy99 (Apr 18, 2006)

i also vote junkyard the parts are cheap and they are factory so you know they will work


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

anyone have a online chevy place where i can find what i need ?


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

Search "gm parts" 356668 and 11509853 are the hold down and bolt the cables search plowsite they are listed somewhere here I just used cables from advanced auto parts off the shelf cost me like $12 for cables dealer was like $75


----------



## Strictly Snow (Mar 6, 2006)

LMC Truck. http://lmctruck.com


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

http://www.buy-oem-parts.com/ i got pretty much what i needed for like 45.00


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

here are some finshed shots i just need the cables


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

*Finished*

Finished battery on 04/19/2007


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Looks good, but watch that neg ground cable by your manifold. It might get a little hot and melt the insulation on that cable. Thats just my 2 cents.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i will watch it its a 2gauge wire


----------



## W.L.S.27 (Dec 4, 2006)

I've got a 97' K3500... Could you send me the links to the parts that you used?


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

http://www.wiringproducts.com/index1.html here all the wire and accs chevy tray can be orderd after market


----------



## BrewCityTommy (Aug 7, 2009)

PLOWMAN45;387881 said:


> here are some finshed shots i just need the cables


Excuse me, could you help me out? I have an 03-and it looks just like this..where do i hook the positive cable to?? sorry, i really have no knowledge of automotive electrical systems!!!???i see you just grounded the neg to the frame..do i run the positive to the postive on the other battery and to the car wiring??? please help!! also im going to be running a western mvp 8'6" and a buyers tg505b spreader...do i need the extra battery-ive been seeing people say its a good idea....i do have the higher output alternator thatcomes on plow package hd's.thanks


----------



## jhook (Jan 24, 2004)

Ya, connect the 2 batteries together. Then one battery will connect to the truck like it did before.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Dual Battery Install Instructions for a Chevy... Do a search ....4


----------

